# Pidgin -> Network -> Nothing

## rottingdead

Hello, I'm having issues here, first time trying to have a friend send a file through Pidgin, I unhooked my router, thought maybe that was my problem, still no file transfers coming through, does Gentoo install a Firewall by chance in Gentoo Base?  It appears that it's being blocked by some sort of firewall, or something is blocking it, I looked in processes, didn't notice any processes out of the ordinary. Thanks in advance !!

Edit:

     I have fluxbox installed, forgot to mention that above, maybe something in Fluxbox is preventing it? Also, a friend is using Pidgin too, so that shouldn't be it.

----------

## turtles

To answer your question the default install of Gentoo does not install a firewall.

Did you see the wiki?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Pidgin

There might be a plugin you are missing for the protocol you are using.

----------

## rottingdead

 *turtles wrote:*   

> To answer your question the default install of Gentoo does not install a firewall.
> 
> Did you see the wiki?
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Pidgin
> ...

 

Yeah, actually, it wasn't related to Gentoo at all, it was Pidgin after all, installed avahi-daemon and still didn't work, Pidgin was messing up, we even tried the file transfer on my Windows install, it sent through, but corrupted files, so yeap, something wrong in Pidgin.

----------

